# Soar throat and Streptococcus bacterium



## Linefish (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello there,
I have a question, please forgive my candor.
I have a serious soar throat (bacterian one) it is caused by the Streptococcus bacterium. It is highly contagious. I was wondering, can I transmit the bacteria to my fish when feeding them or doing maintenance?
Are fish sensitive to Streptococcus bacterium?
I have google it all along and can't find anything.
thank you very much for your time.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I wouldn't think so, but you should wash your hands anyway before putting in the tank.


----------

